# Cost of Raw Honey



## Karen Kay

So, how much does raw honey sell for? I have seen it for $6 to $8/pint in grocery stores. Someone on the property behind us is selling it for $35/gal. How much does raw honey cost? What is a reasonable price for me to pay?

tia!


----------



## marinemomtatt

We sell our Quart jars, (2lb. 13 oz) for $12.00, I don't recall what my husband is selling the pints for ($6 I think) A local Commercial Beekeeper at the Farmers Market also sells his Qts. for $12.


----------



## Eyes Wide Open

I have two sources here in town, one sells it for $9 a pound, the other $10.

I was reading Making the Best of Basics yesterday and glanced through the honey recipes. Recipes calling for 1/2 cup or even 1 cup of honey at a shot! Wow, I could not ever afford that. That's like $6 worth of honey right there. Do people actually use that much honey on a plate of cookies?


----------



## Karen Kay

Good to have input from both sides of the coast, I'm in the middle of the US (MN). 

ok, so at $12/qt then $35/gal is an ok price. And to sell it for $9/lb assuming 2lb 13oz per quart it is less expensive to buy it at $12/qt.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Paquebot

$5.95 per pint for local honey in a supermarket. $5 for one-pound Queenline or $9 for two-pound Queenline at farmers market. Best local supplier has 6 or 7 specialty honeys at $7 per pint or $12 per quart.

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper

Our prices are $4.00per pound unless you want the special more costly jars then the price varies according to the jar price.

We sell 10 pounds of honey for $30.00 plus the shipping (right now 10.70 for 2-3 day service.).

In the box you will find three mini jugs (milk looking jugs) of honey and one upside down one pound of honey jar and a sheet with several recipes.

We have one couple in New Mexico who orders the 10 pounds of honey in two pound jars. They buy about 4 shipments a year.

Yes people use even more that a couple of cups of honey for a recipe.

At $9 .00 a pound you can buy from many who have web sites and save money.

 Al


----------

